# Question about teeth



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

At Gryff's dental cleaning today he lost an incisor (the little teeth on the bottom front). They told me it was really loose and it came out during the cleaning. When I told them that I felt like a horrible Mom, they told me that it's more of a breed-specific thing that they are going to want to monitor in the future.

Has anybody had this experience or know of it? I never once heard about loose teeth in Havanese.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have not heard that either Ivy....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, one of mine had to get a tooth pulled with her last cleaning a couple years ago. I notice that another one of hers is loose- and will probably need to come out soon. My vet said the same thing- that most small dogs dont have the best/strongest teeth and can be way more prone to decay etc.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh that's good. I'd hate to think they accidentally knocked one of Gryff's teeth out! Nah, I didn't really think that, but I was certainly curious. I haven't had a good look at his mouth since he's been so groggy all day. I will wait until he's feeling more himself.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

How old is he, and were his lower teeth overcrowded?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's 3 and they did seem pretty tight.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

3 is awfully young to lose a tooth from gum disease, so I'd guess that he hit it on something to knock it loose. 3 also seems young for needing professional cleaning, so I'm not getting the complete picture.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom, just today on the Rachel Ray show, she had a vet on giving pet info. One of the things he spoke about was dental hygiene. He spoke about a product that he said was approved in the US - Clenz-a-Dent. They have multiple products including a toothpaste, a product to add to water, and a powder that gets sprinkled on their food. It is identical to Plaque Off.
http://www.clenz-a-dent.com/


----------

